# Sprint springs. 2" drop. Need camber kit? on-B14



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Im getting Sprint springs for my 200sx se. They drop about 2". Will i need a camber kit? Or anything else to install these(besides tools.lol)?

Man, guys, im sure this has been covered before. i searched and there is just so many topics that i could not find what i was looking for


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

You don't need a camber kit. You WILL need an alignment because lowering the car drastically changes the toe-in. If you drive it without an alignment you'll wear out the tires in a few hundred miles. 

If you are using the stock bump-stops, you should cut off one or two 'donuts' or there will be about 1 inch of total travel, and you will hit the bump stops daily. A better solution is using Koni bump stops which are compressible and cushion the shock when you hit the bump stops. 


Lew


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

ahhh. thanks very much lew. :thumbup: that was nice and simple 

Why is this guy on the sr20forum telling me that i need a camber kit?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> ahhh. thanks very much lew. :thumbup: that was nice and simple
> 
> Why is this guy on the sr20forum telling me that i need a camber kit?


well you will deffinatly need a camber adjustment......... and you realize 2in. drop + b14= crapy ride


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> well you will deffinatly need a camber adjustment......... and you realize 2in. drop + b14= crapy ride


Yeah i know.lol

GUYS, LISTEN UP. I have 2 people telling me i NEED a camber kit and 2 telling me i DONT NEED one. Im getting confused..... Does anybody have a 2" drop WITHOUT a camber kit to prove its alright?????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'd be more concerned with the dampers than the damn camber. you'll blow stock dampers in a matter of months.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

All you will need is an alignment. If you look at my Cardomain page the front has Eibach sportlines in front on the stock struts. I have had this set up over a year and no problems.





RotaryRyan said:


> Yeah i know.lol
> 
> GUYS, LISTEN UP. I have 2 people telling me i NEED a camber kit and 2 telling me i DONT NEED one. Im getting confused..... Does anybody have a 2" drop WITHOUT a camber kit to prove its alright?????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

$10 says your struts are blown and you just don't know it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chimmike said:


> $10 says your struts are blown and you just don't know it



agreed

1.5" is the most u can go on a b14 with stock struts before u start having problems..2" is more than 1.5". i had 2" springs on struts, had the car aligned afterwards and still had bad tirewear on the inner tires upfront(17's) camber plates are way overpriced for your situation. all you need is probably 1-2 degrees of camber adjustment to correct the situation which will occur. camber bolts will solve this problem


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I bet you $100.00 that they aren't blown! I think I know my car better than you do. I'm not saying it rides like a caddy but it is a decent ride. Thanks for the comment anyway. 

All I needed was one alignment and have no bad tirewear. I have a friend that works in a tire shop and I am always getting alignment checked it comes out ok every time.




chimmike said:


> $10 says your struts are blown and you just don't know it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thing is, you have nothing to compare it to. Ride in a lowered car with aftermarket dampers and it won't bounce. I bet yours bounces.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I plan on getting good struts soon. Just dont have the money right now. I don't drive very much anyway.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

RotaryRyan said:


> I plan on getting good struts soon. Just dont have the money right now. I don't drive very much anyway.


i've got a set of sprint springs i'll sell you right now. i just took them off my car yesterday. i also have the camber bolts i'll throw in if you buy the springs.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I had a Sentra with Ground Controls and KYB AGXs wouldn't suggest that combination to anyone. That ride was worse and all the rattling they made drove me nuts. I figure if I spend close to $1000 on something I shouldn't haave to use duct tape to quiet it them down. I had it set up with less than 1.5" drop. Got rid of that car with the ground controls but kept the AGXs. I will put them on when the stocks go. 

I firure for just driving around I will stick with springs. You can't go wrong.






chimmike said:


> thing is, you have nothing to compare it to. Ride in a lowered car with aftermarket dampers and it won't bounce. I bet yours bounces.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Id just wait till you have everything and then install it. And if you install them on stock struts, yes they will blow in a matter of time. Id give it around 2month or depending on how many miles you drive.


----------

